# Forum Rules



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2008)

This forum is intended to be a resource for first time riders and those who haven't taken many Amtrak trains. It contains topics that people will find helpful when planning trips, or looking for answers to questions that they can't find elsewhere.

However, it is *not* intended to be a place to ask new questions. If you can't find the answer to your question here, then please head to the Amtrak Rail Disccusions forum. There you can start a new topic with your question and hopefully one or more of our many members will know the answer to your question.

It is for this reason that guests and brand new members cannot post here. If a guest however has a tip that they'd like to put forward, you can post it in the Amtrak Rail Discussions forum and one of the staff will be happy to move it over to here and if need be, merge it with one of the existing topics.


----------

